# Betty - 2 year old Boxer X - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Betty is a 2 year old Staffie x Boxer who has recently been returned to rescue due to circumstances beyond her owners control.

Betty is an exceptionally lovely natured dog who would live well with another large neutered male. Betty can be reactive to other dogs whilst out on walks, so needs to be kept onlead. She is walked with a Halti and this will go with her when she is adopted. I tend to use a water squirter to keep her under control which she works very well with.

She loves children, but can be over-excited with them so she would be best placed with older teenage children or an adult household. Her main fault with small children is that she becomes so excitable through her love for them that she forgets her manners and knocks them over.

Betty is clean in the home and is not destructive when left.

Betty cannot live with cats or small caged animals.

She needs an owner who is not shy of walking as she loves her walks and someone who can commit to a young dog who will exel with extra training.

Betty is spayed, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and defleaed.

Betty has her own page!
http://www.facebook.com/BettyNeedsAHome

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Betty is still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Gorgeous Betty is still in rescue  She has been with us since NOV 2011


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Betty is still in rescue and looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a place to call home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Betty loves people and is a brilliant house dog. She has been waiting for a home since Nov 2011 which is such a long time for such a wonderful girl.

Please SHARE Betty! We know her home is out there, we just need to find it.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue and waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Betty is still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I am very happy to announce that Betty has finally found a home!

Good luck Betty


----------

